# Capspray HVLP



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I bought a wagner conversion hvlp about a month ago to spray some cabinets and what not. Bought it because it was cheaper than a HVLP and had good reviews. I haven't got around to spraying anything yet, will be shortly. I saw a spraytech capspray 485 4 stage hvlp on craigslist for 250 bucks. Did some searching and can't find any reviews of it but it seems like a good deal. Can anyone tell me if this is a good sprayer or not? Also would this be better than my conversion gun for spraying? One other question is do these turbines wear out or go bad? I know everything goes bad but just wondering if turbines have a certain life to them? Thanks


----------



## kingcotrader (Apr 30, 2009)

hi ponch, i will pass on what i know of this.. i bought a capspray 9900 (5 stage)in nov. $1100!
but have absolutely loved it!
first- the capspray 485 is an older incarnation of the current capspray 9100. both are 4 stage, and both come with the maxum 2 gun- which imho is an excellent gun. the current 9100 retails for about 900, and the gun alone retails for around 300. also- as a side note, wagner and capspray are the same company-if it matters at all. 
a major consideration in the debate on conversion vs turbine is the air supply. compressors have two major drawbacks
1. recycle rate (cfm ability)
2. prone to develop moisture and oil in supply line which can be a major PIA for solvent finishes.
turbines supply nearly unending warm dry air. :thumbsup:
as far as how long the motors will last? i use mine weekly in a usually very dusty environment with no problems whatsoever. look at like aircraft engines: turbine jets last forever because there is no reciprocating parts to wear out as fast. 
also- as far as spraying goes- a 4 stage should push most finshes fairly easily. ideal for lacquers etc.. be prepared to thin with water if you want to spray water based paints. try to stick to acrylic only. add a little xim or floetrol to make your life easier. 
only downfalls i can think of:
-having to thin (worth it for the finish)
-thick air hose
-1 qt cup (youd be suprised how far it goes though)
-the air supply can get a little too warm after really pushing it on warm days
so in summation: tell the guy youll give him 200 because lets face it, he not going to have a line of people beating down his door to buy a capspray spraytech turbine fed high pressure low volume spray system.
you should be able to ride that thing like sea biscuit.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks kingcotrader. This one actually comes with two guns and I emailed him and he said they were in good shape but that is his opinion. I was thinking about offering him 200 and see what he says. I thought I had read somewhere that the turbines wear out and thought maybe that is why he is selling it. Thanks for all the info.:thumbsup:


----------

